# Battery for clock on 1988 B544



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Went to local supplier to get a battery for the clock mounted over the cooker in our B544. It's the Hymer one that fits into a circular hole in the panel next to the power panel. Apparently there are many different voltage batteries which are similar size introduced over the years. Don't want to fit an overrated one and blow this piece of Swiss precision........er....well ok it's just a clock, but it would be nice to see it tell me the time!

Does anyone else have the clock in the same position who could tell me the battery number please?

And at the risk of being rude, if you're not running something from this year (give or take 12 months) then please don't post because I'm sure they changed these on a regular basis and it'll be sods law I fit the wrong one!


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

In the past I've bought mine from ASDA.


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

BigFoot. When I arrive at Asda, which battery should I buy? Don't want to sound lacking in appreciation but this was really the crux of my battery crisis.

Thankyou

James


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

I take it from your response j_h that you don't have a battery in the clock? 

Google knows it all. 

Our van is a 90/91 depending on who you believe. 
Clock is made by Hechinger of West Germany and Googling their range I found the one nearest to mine and took the battery size from that. 
Then it's Google again for a supplier of a LR1, 1.5 volt battery. 

As has been said, you will probably get one in the supermarket as a camera or clock battery!


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

That's correct. No battery in the clock. 

To be fair Ault (if I may call you Ault? ), I'm usually pretty good at finding stuff on Google and rarely (I hope) post numpty questions here unless I'm really stuck. (Ignore my post about scooter-carrier mounts which turned out to be rear steadies...not one of my finer moments.  )

All I have is a clock with the word Hechinger on the back. No serial number or clue elsewhere. Not even random numbers etc. 

However so as not to be guilty of supplying little, here's a photo to help out. Looks the same as yours?


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Jimbo. What does the reverse of the clock look like? As in, where the battery should be.

Johnny F


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

like this.....think it needs a clean too!


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Update:-
Mine looks the same at the back and I have just bought an LR1 in Morrisons.
It's working!


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Excellent! Cheers all. I'll give that a go. Think a clean up of the terminals is in order and from the look of the acid damage in there I'll be surprised if it works but worth a go. After all, it will knock thousands off the value if not. 

Then again, as my grandfather used to say of the old clock on his mantlepiece "it's absolutely spot on twice a day".

Ta

J


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

LR1 did the trick and blow me down with a rag man's bugle if it didn't work first time!

Hardly big news that my clock works but makes me smile as it appears I've now fixed everything.......well at least until the next thing goes west! 

Thanks to all.


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

I've got a Hymer with a hole where the clock should be. Any ideas were I might buy one that fits? Ones we 've tried don't.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

J-H glad it worked for you first time! I took a bit longer to get it going.
BTW mine does not keep very good time even with new battery - but at least the hole is filled up.

hymerowner:- just do a search on Hechinger and look for a supplier.
Good luck.


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Think I've worked it out - I don't need a complete clock, just the gubbins. Explains why we couldn't get a supermarket one to fit. Will go and measure tomorrow - 3 sizes available so one size does not fit all! One even has an alarm.


----------

